# Ist dies ein guter Gamer PC



## kopengo (8. Juli 2007)

hallo,
ich habe vor mir einen PC zu kaufen, welchen ich vorwiegend zum gamen benutzen 
möchte. Ich habe jedoch bis jetzt nur ein budget von 700 Euro zu verfügung.
Nun habe ich ein wenig gestöbert und bin auf diesen hier gestpßen: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110147040086&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:DE:1

Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Also die Grafikkarte würde ich dann gegen 
eine Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB austauschen.
Sind das gute Komponenten um vernünftig spielen zu können, bin ich damit 
direct x10 gerüstet?

Über ein paar Kommentare und anmerkungen würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Grüße Kopengo


----------



## zeroize (9. Juli 2007)

Bin zwar nicht gerade der Übergamer, würde aber folgendes dazu sagen:

- Ich glaub das Spiele nicht so super viel durch Quad-Core-CPU's an Geschwindigkeit zulegen, also wahrscheinlich übertrieben.

- Mehr als 2 GByte Speicher kann Windows XP (und das wirst du wohl zum spielen benutzen wollen) nicht adressieren, also völlig in Ordnung

- Mit ASUS-Mainboards kann man grundsätzlich (klar gibt es auch da Ausnahmen) nicht viel falsch machen

- Wenn du dir so ein "starken" Rechner kaufen willst, möchtest du vielleicht auch eine bessere Soundkarte haben, als die, die auf dem Mainboard verbaut ist

- Das Festplattenspeicher ist für einen neuen PC "relativ" gering

Vielleicht solltest du (ich würde es auf jeden Fall machen!) bevor du kaufst, die Zuverlässigkeit des Anbieters prüfen und die Preise für die Einzelkomponenten prüfen - nicht das dich jemand über den Tisch zieht!

Schönen Grüße
zeroize


----------



## chmee (9. Juli 2007)

2GB finde ich auch in Ordnung. Das P5N-E SLI ist ein tolles Board. Spiele brauchen schnelle CPUs, nicht viele Cores. Es gibt nur eine handvoll Spiele, die Multicore unterstützen. Und da könnten 2,4GHz wenig sein. 

Bin der Meinung, dass man sowas auch in Einzelkomponenten besser auf Spiele
ausrichten kann - bei gleichem Preis oder sogar weniger.

Übrigens soll die NVidia 8xxx-Serie nicht besonders gut für DX10 optimiert sein. Also könnte auch die Überlegung kommen, ob es vielleicht ne ATI X2900 wird.  

mfg chmee


----------



## Flex (9. Juli 2007)

Da bisher kaum Anwendungen (und Spiele soweit ich weiß gar nicht) auf Quadcore ausgelegt sind und somit nicht davon profitieren können (da Windows an sich auch nicht gut geeignet ist die Prozesse auf verschiedene CPUs zu teilen) würde ich definitiv vom Quadcore abraten. Das einzige was der macht ist Strom fressen.

Ein guter DualCore (vielleicht übertaktet?) reicht momentan voll aus (auch im Hinblick auf das nächste Jahr).
Festplatten solltest du selber wissen. Ich hab momentan 450GB und mir wird der Platz langsam knapp 

Weiterhin rate ich grundsätzlich von eBay Käufen ab, da es ein Krampf ist dort irgendetwas zu tauschen oder zu ersetzen. Alleine schon wegen endlos langen Versandzeiten.


----------



## fluessig (9. Juli 2007)

kopengo hat gesagt.:


> hallo,
> 
> Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Also die Grafikkarte würde ich dann gegen
> eine Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB austauschen.
> ...



Wenn du das sofort machen willst, dann ist der PC sicherlich die falsche Wahl, denn dann schmeisst du nur Geld raus. Ich rate auch von Käufen bei ebay ab, lieber einen vertrauenswürdigen Versandhändler, besser einen Händler vor Ort, allerdings hat nicht jeder soviel Glück wie wir Münchner was das betrifft.

Achja, zum Angebot: Viel zu wenig Festplattenspeicher, die Demos machen schon immer 1-2 GB aus, aktuelle Vollversionen nehmen gerne mal 5 GB und mehr ein. Das Netzteil könnte sich für künftige Grafikkarten als zu schwach erweisen. Ein 500Watt Markennetzteil ist sicher keine Fehlinvestition. Die CPU finde ich okay, kann nicht Schaden, beim selberbasteln würde ich aber eine günstigere nehmen mit 2 Kernen, die reichen noch eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Flex (9. Juli 2007)

Ich fühlte mich übrigens bei http://www.hiq24.de sehr gut bedient mit meinem PC und sehr vernünftige Preise... 
Bin allerdings extra nach Aachen gefahren und hab ihn da gekauft.

Aber super Service mit Festnetznummer (is ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr bei 0190er Supprtnummern), immer kompetent und war noch nie inner Warteschleife...


----------

